# Noisy Cricket II Sleeve - who has stock?



## Chukin'Vape (9/1/17)

Just as the thread title reads - I have a noisy on its way to me, however I could not find a sleeve from the same supplier...... so does anybody have one of these. I would prefer a new one.... let me know!

Pic below of the what im after exactly....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (10/1/17)

BUMP UP THE JAM - BUMP IT UP, why your feet are stompin?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

